# Charlotte's new team get's 4th pick in draft?



## shaqdaddy

I read they will get the fourth pick n the 2004 NBA draft. I don't understand why the NBA would not put them in the lottery with the same amount of balls as the last place team. By giving them the fourth pick, the NBA is dooming the franchise into a terrible first year, but if they give them the number one choice, their could be some freak in the 2004 draft like Lebron possibly form europe.


----------



## The Krakken

Agreed.


----------



## pharcyde

> Originally posted by <b>shaqdaddy</b>!
> I read they will get the fourth pick n the 2004 NBA draft. I don't understand why the NBA would not put them in the lottery with the same amount of balls as the last place team. By giving them the fourth pick, the NBA is dooming the franchise into a terrible first year, but if they give them the number one choice, their could be some freak in the 2004 draft like Lebron possibly form europe.


That's not exactly a new thing. Both Canada teams were given low but not top picks. The fourth pick in the last draft was Gooden, and he's had a pretty big impact on the Grizzlies so far and is one of the best rookies in the league. There are plently of players who have gone 4th or lower in the draft and gone on to have superstar careers. The new franchise is pretty much doomed to have a terrible first year regardless of what pick they get, because they're an expansion team. When you start from nothing you're going to suck for a year or two at least.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>shaqdaddy</b>!
> I read they will get the fourth pick n the 2004 NBA draft. I don't understand why the NBA would not put them in the lottery with the same amount of balls as the last place team. By giving them the fourth pick, the NBA is dooming the franchise into a terrible first year, but if they give them the number one choice, their could be some freak in the 2004 draft like Lebron possibly form europe.


you think they should get a higher pick? when i read this i was like 'wtf? why do they get the 4th pick automatically!'

denver has only picked 4th or higher i believe 3 times in like a millino lotto apperanaces (3rd twice, 4th once...two of those when we were the worst team) and now the charlotte team gets it right off the bat? they need to rebuild their team from 0...ground up...like all other teams. 

of course they are going to be terrible their first year. they are an expansion team. they will suck for many years.


----------



## JaK

This is absolute BS if they get a 4th pick.... Vancouver and TO were given mid lottery picks.. So should Charlotte....


----------



## HORNETSFAN

I think the 4th pick is too high. They should be treated like the last two expansion teams. I think they picked 8th and 9th.


----------



## Petey

I agree with the rest of you, why are they getting treated differently? So crazy, unless they negotiated it into the deal when they bought into the league. If it was negotiated in, the owners must not care, and just did it for the money.

-Petey


----------



## JNice

*Re: Re: Charlotte's new team get's 4th pick in draft?*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> you think they should get a higher pick? when i read this i was like 'wtf? why do they get the 4th pick automatically!'
> 
> denver has only picked 4th or higher i believe 3 times in like a millino lotto apperanaces (3rd twice, 4th once...two of those when we were the worst team) and now the charlotte team gets it right off the bat? they need to rebuild their team from 0...ground up...like all other teams.
> 
> of course they are going to be terrible their first year. they are an expansion team. they will suck for many years.


They might not suck as bad as some people might think. There are going to be some good players available in the expansion draft, and if they can get a rookie who contributes with that 4th pick..


----------



## NugzFan

i was merely replying to the comment that the original poster had, stating (almost shockingly) that they will be terrible because they ONLY get the 4th pick.

DUH!


----------



## shaqdaddy

I started this thread because I think that the fourth pick is too low. Look what happened to Vancouver, can you say biggest sports franchise failure ever. This all rooted from not getting a high draft pick originally. Say the draft happened this year. Charlotte would get Gooden. He is Ok but could not dominate. However, if they got Ming they could be a decent team, still losing but would be a winning one in a year or so. Especially in the case of Charlotte where a winning franchise failed, why risk another failure and not give them the number one overall. The Houston Texans in the NFL did this and they have a very bright future centered around Carr. Think about the a team being built around a number 1 pick like Lebron, Ming or whoever will be the 1 in 2004. the NBA is stupid for not following the example of the NFL and giving a new team the number 1


----------



## Sangha

They should be in the lottery and given the same chance at the first pick as the 7th worst team.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>shaqdaddy</b>!
> I started this thread because I think that the fourth pick is too low. Look what happened to Vancouver, can you say biggest sports franchise failure ever. This all rooted from not getting a high draft pick originally. Say the draft happened this year. Charlotte would get Gooden. He is Ok but could not dominate. However, if they got Ming they could be a decent team, still losing but would be a winning one in a year or so. Especially in the case of Charlotte where a winning franchise failed, why risk another failure and not give them the number one overall. The Houston Texans in the NFL did this and they have a very bright future centered around Carr. Think about the a team being built around a number 1 pick like Lebron, Ming or whoever will be the 1 in 2004. the NBA is stupid for not following the example of the NFL and giving a new team the number 1


whos fault is that?

the grizzlies.

they made poor draft choices. they made poor signings. they made poor trades.

its THEIR FAULT. why are you deferring blame from one of the worst run teams in the nba? 

if charlotte wants to build a good team, let them do it. they should not be given help. no way they should just get lebron. wtf is that? they should get a 'gooden type' player and build. they will be lucky to win 10 games probably their first year...its something they must go through.

they are expansion.

man this is the worst thread on this board in a long time.


----------



## shaqdaddy

The worst thread ever fu!!!!!!! The NBA is stupid for not giving them the number one choice. In 1995 two basketball teams and two football teams were entering the NBA and the NFL. The Jaguars and Panthers were givan the ist and second, while Vancouver and Toronto got 7th and 8th. The NFL teams made the playoffs in the next couple years while Vancouver is still far away and Toronto who got the one good player made the playoffs years later. Vince Carter is the only reason why the Toranto franchis eis making it. With him down, or if he gets traded, Basketball in Canada could be in Jepardy. Anyway if you give them the # 1 they can get a guy like Carteror will make the franchise successful.


----------



## NugzFan

why are you comparing the nba and nfl? so so so wrong. apples and oranges.

you really sound like a charlotte fan, upset not only his team left but upset you dont get lebron james automatically.

besides, the other nba owners wouldnt allow it. 

charlotte needs to build their team like every one else. no favoritism, meaning getting 4th is LUCKY. they should get 7th or lower for the first year if you ask me. should be given nothing.

who cares if they suck. their fault. they will have the tools to fix it if they make the right moves. no reason at all they deserve to be successful right away. expect 5 years of crap or more.


----------



## shaqdaddy

your just bitter because your a nugget fan and you dont want the new team stealing your pick. It may not be fare to the people in Denver, but if you look at the NBA as a business, the can not have another failure in charlotte


----------



## tattoo

The bad teams complained when the Canadian teams came in. They did not want them to draft a Shaq and be a contender within two to three years.

The 4th pick isn't so bad....


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>shaqdaddy</b>!
> your just bitter because your a nugget fan and you dont want the new team stealing your pick. It may not be fare to the people in Denver, but if you look at the NBA as a business, the can not have another failure in charlotte


haha...i was waiting for that.

so let me get this straight...the charlotte team should just get the first pick because..they...uh...exist? just so they dont fail. get better at other teams expense because...um...they are charlotte?

god you have the worst reasoning skills ever.

they are an expansion team.

they WILL SUCK.

for many years.

they must rebuild fairly like all other teams.

the chances of failure DO exist. if it happens, oh well. thats a risk the nba and charlotte know exist and are willing to take.

they deserve nothing.

they must earn everything.

when you learn simple concepts, please feel free to post again.


----------



## HORNETSFAN

Having the 1st pick on an NFL draft is MUCH different than having the #1 in an NBA draft. The #1 in an NBA draft has much more impact on the team. There are only 5 starters and 12 players on an NBA team compared to 22 starters and 53 players on an NFL team. Why should an expansion NBA team be given such an advantage over other teams in the NBA just because they are new? They should not get #1 IMO (and I think #4 is too high).


----------



## Wink

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> I think the 4th pick is too high. They should be treated like the last two expansion teams. I think they picked 8th and 9th.


it was 6th and 7th but yeah you got the idea right.


----------



## starbonis

A future franchise should not get the first pick, because it's unfair for the teams already playing !!!.

Everybody knows that the first year of a franchisde is a hard year!!!. But after that year tou have the chance to compete for better picks.

The rule has changed. I believe that Tor and Van were unallowed to have the fisrt pick during several seasons. This is stupid. 
Just look at Hornets (LJ and Zo) or better the Magic (the top picks Shaq and Webber for Hardaway) and they go to the Finals. And now watch the Grizzlies, they look like a naw franchise every year, and they were forced to move.

I think the League sohould help thei new franchise / market by allowing them to compete their second year for the first pick


----------



## xxxwolfiess

4th pick is fantastic! It's probably too high. There are many star players drafted at 4th pick and below for example. Here is the draft status of players picked 4th or lower that played on the 2002 NBA All-Star team.


Player | Drafted by | Year | Pick 
Tracy McGrady, Toronto 1997 9th 
Vince Carter, Golden State 1998 5th 
Antoine Walker, Boston 1996 6th 
Jermaine O'Neal, Portland 1996 17th 
Paul Pierce, Boston 1998 10th 
Kobe Bryant Charlotte 1996 13th 
Dirk Nowitzki Dallas 1998 9th 
Kevin Garnett Minnesota 1995 5th 
Karl Malone Utah 1985 13th 
Steve Nash Phoenix 1996 15th 
Peja Stojakovic Sacramento 1996 14th 
Wally Szczerbiak Minnesota 1999 6th 

Getting the #1-3 pick doesn't guarantee having the best player in the draft. If your team doesn't draft properly they could bust with Pervis Ellison and Danny Manning, former #1 picks or they can excel like #5 Pick Vince Carter who won Rookie of the Year. The first 3 picks that year were O'kandi, Bibby and LaFrentz. O'kandi is mediocre. LaFrentz is a decent bench player. Bibby is the only good player out of those 3. 

You can even look at the most recent draft. Amare Stoudemire is the frontrunner for Rookie of the Year and he was picked #9. Gooden was picked #4. Dajuan Wagner(Allen Iverson clone) picked #5.

Even if Charlotte did get the #1 pick for 2004, you could not draft LeBron James. LJ will be coming out for the 2003 nba draft.


----------

